# SPI Chat Room: Register of Interest



## Auslad (10 January 2012)

I am contemplating opening up a Chat Room specifically for day traders of the SPI.

The purpose of the room is for SPI Traders to interact and discuss the market as it progresses during the day time. The room will run during Trading Hours form 9.50am to 4pm week days and at this time it will be for free with a maximum of 200 people in the room at any one time.

Legal Disclaimer:

Any expressions by the participants  in the  Chat Room are their personal interpretations, opinions, ideas only and do not constitute specific Trading Advice.

Please express your interest whether you would be interested in joining the chat room.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (10 January 2012)

I would be highly interested.

I would also hope it's over IRC, as little else can easily handle 200 users without a massive amount of lag.


----------



## Bronte (10 January 2012)

Auslad said:


> I am contemplating opening up a Chat Room specifically for day traders of the SPI.
> 
> The purpose of the room is for SPI Traders to interact and discuss the market as it progresses during the day time. The room will run during Trading Hours form 9.50am to 4pm week days and at this time it will be for free with a maximum of 200 people in the room at any one time.
> 
> ...




Good luck Auslad.    
We will watch with interest.


----------



## darcy13 (11 January 2012)

count me in 

stuart


----------



## tminus (11 January 2012)

+1 I would love to ask if others are seeing the false volume/cancelled trades


----------



## Auslad (11 January 2012)

To those who have expressed interest, thanks.

I will put up a post when the chat room is ready.


----------



## peterfootwork (11 January 2012)

Yep, me too!


----------



## darcy13 (28 January 2012)

How are we going with this , any news ?

stuart


----------



## Auslad (30 January 2012)

darcy13 said:


> How are we going with this , any news ?
> 
> stuart




Room is nearly ready however there are a few technical issues regarding the sound which have to be sorted out.

At this stage, hopefully the room will be up and running beginning 6th February.


----------



## tminus (30 January 2012)

Auslad said:


> regarding the sound which have to be sorted out..




I was hoping it would be text based, it would be annoying trying to trade with chatter in the background.


----------



## Auslad (30 January 2012)

tminus said:


> I was hoping it would be text based, it would be annoying trying to trade with chatter in the background.





The Sound is for the Moderator. For participants in the chat room it will all be purely text based.


----------



## darcy13 (30 January 2012)

HI 

Glad to hear all is coming along 

stuart


----------



## Auslad (30 January 2012)

Traders of the Aussie Spi Chat Room is now scheduled to commence on Monday, 6th February, 2012 at 9:45am.

Just log into the chat room from that time.

1st Day, the chat room will try and go until 4:00pm, see how we go. Monday will be a test run.

The link is at http://www.anymeeting.com/tradingfutures1

It is a condition of entering the chat room by participants that no specific recommendations will be given to buy or sell the SPI although comments can be made about the market and those comments are the express ideas of those participants and no other participants should take this ideas or comments as  specific trading advice.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (30 January 2012)

Why is the time so narrow?


----------



## Auslad (30 January 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Why is the time so narrow?




Chatroom goes for most of the trading day  with the exception of 30 mins as the SPi closes at 4:30. 

Finish at 4 as I go to the gym then.


----------



## Auslad (6 February 2012)

Chat room is open.

When entering the chat room, just put a chat name, not your real name.


----------



## tminus (6 February 2012)

Auslad said:


> Chat room is open.
> 
> When entering the chat room, just put a chat name, not your real name.





I got this message: We're sorry, this meeting is not currently active.


----------



## Auslad (6 February 2012)

tminus said:


> I got this message: We're sorry, this meeting is not currently active.




The Chat room was open however we called it a day.

Thanks to the participants who joined the chat and it was very pleasing that we had some very experienced and talented traders who joined the room.

Chat will be open again tomorrow morning at 9:45am Sydney Time.

When registering just put a chat room name, not a real name.

Link for tomorrow is:

http://www.anymeeting.com/tradingfutures1


----------



## Bronte (6 February 2012)

Bronte said:


> Good luck Auslad.
> We will watch with interest.






Auslad said:


> The Chat room was open however we called it a day.
> *All done by 10.46am Sydney time.   Target reached.*
> Thanks to the participants who joined the chat and it was very pleasing that we had some very experienced and talented traders who joined the room.
> *It was a lot of fun Auslad. Thank you once again
> ...



Looking forward to Chat and 'Trading the SPI' again tomorrow.


----------



## Auslad (7 February 2012)

Thanks to those who came today.

The link for tomorrow is :

http://www.anymeeting.com/tradingfutures1


Same time: 9.45am Sydney Time


----------



## Auslad (8 February 2012)

Auslad said:


> Thanks to those who came today.
> 
> The link for tomorrow is :
> 
> ...




The Chat room is open again tomorrow.

For future reference, just use the same link as stated above.


----------



## graham (16 April 2012)

Auslad said:


> I am contemplating opening up a Chat Room specifically for day traders of the SPI.
> 
> The purpose of the room is for SPI Traders to interact and discuss the market as it progresses during the day time. The room will run during Trading Hours form 9.50am to 4pm week days and at this time it will be for free with a maximum of 200 people in the room at any one time.
> 
> ...



I am very interested please advise details
Thanks Graham


----------



## Reece1 (5 September 2012)

hi mate 

are you still running the chat room on the SPI


----------



## redcorvetteguy (12 October 2012)

Auslad said:


> I am contemplating opening up a Chat Room specifically for day traders of the SPI.
> 
> The purpose of the room is for SPI Traders to interact and discuss the market as it progresses during the day time. The room will run during Trading Hours form 9.50am to 4pm week days and at this time it will be for free with a maximum of 200 people in the room at any one time.
> 
> ...




how do i get into a chat room? it would be great to talk to other investors and traders


----------

